

The Startup Accelerator Trend Is Finally Slowing Down - hepha1979
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/19/the-startup-accelerator-trend-is-finally-slowing-down/

======
d4nt
"Just 27% of companies were able to secure outside funding within one year.
Ultimately, just 36% of accelerated companies since 2005 added to their seed
and angel rounds."

"According to the New York Times, 72% of Y Combinator companies through 2012
raised money after their Demo Day, and the majority of these companies have
raised increasingly larger rounds"

I'd be really interested to know what proportion of non-YC startups raised
follow on funding. It seems like YC might be dragging the average up.

~~~
ericabiz
Techstars publicly posts as much information as they have about their startups
here:
[http://www.techstars.com/companies/stats/](http://www.techstars.com/companies/stats/)

Keep in mind, too, that this article seems to be referring to A or later
rounds ("venture backed"), not necessarily convertible debt seed rounds. As
many accelerated companies are still pretty new, many will not have completed
an A round yet.

------
justmadhu
A lot of information here, but it doesn't seem certain that this is a real
slowdown -- at least with respect to the number of accelerators.

Truthfully, the slowdown in funding of "accelerated" startups could be down to
other market factors (like the "crunch" that is widely touted) ... it'll be a
few yrs until we can really see the effect here.

